# Brie with Blueberry Chutney



## kansasgirl (Jan 21, 2005)

A grea appetizer!

Brie with Blueberry Chutney
1 wheel of Brie cheese
Blueberry Chutney: 
1 c Blueberries 
2 tb Onions, chopped 
1 tb Fresh Ginger Root, grated 
1/4 c Brown Sugar, packed 
2 tb Cider Vinegar 
1 1/2  tb Corn Starch 
1 ts Salt 
1  Cinnamon Stick 

1.Combine all ingredients in a large sauce pan. Bring to a boil over medium heat. Boil 1 minute. Remove cinnamon stick. Cover and refrigerate 30-45 minutes.
2.Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Bake brie on an ungreased cookie sheet for 10-12 minutes, or until soft. Place brie on a serving plate, and top with the cold chutney. Serve with a crackers or dried fruit crisps.


----------



## MJ (Jan 26, 2005)

Another yummy one. I would love to get into your cookbook someday Kansasgirl! Thanks.


----------

